# A Few of my pen drawings



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello I'm new to this site and would like to get some advice on my drawings (different ways to shade, different styles, what kind of pens to use, etc..) I will share my opinions too, I'm not great but I'd like to think my drawings are decent. I would love to learn more. I really like comic book art style and being able to turn real things cartoony, but would also like to learn how to draw things realistically. any help at all would be much appreciated.


----------



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

I really like the rose too! did that about a year ago, i kind of fell out of drawing for a bit and am trying to start drawing all the time again, thats one reason i joined the site to get some inspiration! And thats one of my big problems is out lines with pen, its hard to not make an outline for me. It works with more of the comic style but i would also like to draw realistically so i can have some kind of variation!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Downing403 said:


> I really like the rose too! did that about a year ago, i kind of fell out of drawing for a bit and am trying to start drawing all the time again, thats one reason i joined the site to get some inspiration! And thats one of my big problems is out lines with pen, its hard to not make an outline for me. It works with more of the comic style but i would also like to draw realistically so i can have some kind of variation!


I think we all have had those times where we fall out of drawing. I have always done that and I have to admit that this group really does help motivate me. So many great artists posting there work not only push me to continue drawing but inspire me to improve. 

Over time the outlining won't be an issue for you at all. It all takes time and we never stop growing or learning new tips and tricks.


----------



## OmarAlvarezArt (Mar 8, 2014)

*Why realism?*

I like them. I think that it depends on what you are trying to do though. If you are going for realism, you can do more in the style of the Rose you did.

But for me, my main question would be, Why realism? As long as it is creative, let it take its own shape without worrying too much. The style will evolve on its own.

Regards.
Omar

Mixed Media Acrylic Paintings and Ink Drawings
http://www.omaralvarezart.blogspot.com
http://www.omaralvarezart.com


----------



## Monate (Mar 15, 2015)

Hiiiiii 

I love your art ! especially the middle 3 , 
the skeleton with sunglasses made me laugh out loud  
the love hurts is amazing it evokes hurt feelings and revenge as well  
keep it up !


----------

